# Invitation Round in November



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI for Australia on 23rd October with 70 points. When can I expect to receive an invitation.

Regards,
Ruchi


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

which ANZSCO?


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Just off the topic, why DIBP website is not updating its invitation stats? It's not updated after 4th Oct.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ruchi_grover77 said:


> I have applied for ICT Business Analyst.


If the current trend of backlog movement prevails then last EOI round in Dec 2017, or if situation worsens, then will be delayed by a round or two, so first or second round in Jan 2018.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rhassan said:


> Just off the topic, why DIBP website is not updating its invitation stats? It's not updated after 4th Oct.


Nobody knows for sure, but on skillSelect page they've said "making some changes to our infrastructure" today.... so lets hope for some visibility either today or on Monday.


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> If the current trend of backlog movement prevails then last EOI round in Dec 2017, or if situation worsens, then will be delayed by a round or two, so first or second round in Jan 2018.


What is the average time line going on currently? When can I expect an invitation? Can you please guide? Thanks again.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ruchi_grover77 said:


> What is the average time line going on currently? When can I expect an invitation? Can you please guide? Thanks again.


You can get a fair estimate by looking at past trends published on the *skillSelect invitation rounds page*. For instance, movement so far has been as such:


Round ... Cut-Off
--------------------------------------
09-Aug ... 12-Apr
23-Aug ... 11-May
06-Sep ... 07-Jun
20-Sep ... 14-Jun
04-Oct ... 04-Jul
18-Oct ... 18-Jul	(unconfirmed)


which looks like an average of 15 days of movement per round, so if the same trend is to continue, you can expect the following:


Round ... Cut-Off
--------------------------------------
22-Nov ... 15-Aug	(hoping for a bigger round to make up for November glitches)
06-Dec ... 30-Aug
20-Dec ... 15-Sep
03-Jan ... 30-Sep
17-Jan ... 15-Oct
31-Jan ... 30-Oct	👉 your EOI invitation.


The above EOI round dates are not confirmed and may not be accurate.

You should subscribe to *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8986-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a.html*, keep a close eye on how the movement happens and adjust the above estimates accordingly.


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you for your revert. Can you please explain me what does Round and Cut-off mean so that I am more clear about the table that has been shared by you.


----------



## surajbokka (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi guys, a similar question

I submitted EOI with 65 points for ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer) on 07/11/2017

When can I expect an invite to apply??

TIA,
Suraj. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> You can get a fair estimate by looking at past trends published on the *skillSelect invitation rounds page*. For instance, movement so far has been as such:
> 
> 
> Round ... Cut-Off
> ...


Quota for next 2 rounds has been announced and they've reduced the numbers significantly so add another month to the above estimate; and it will get pushed further ahead until they increase the quota again.



> Can you please explain me what does Round and Cut-off mean


By "Round", I meant the invitation round date. Invites for 189 are sent out on a fixed date and time. See "Invitation rounds" here: *SkillSelect* to know when in the past have they been conducted, the next upcoming 2 rounds, and the number of invitations that would be sent in during a round. The system sends out these invitations to apply for the 189 and 489 visas at 00:00 Canberra time on the round date. It selects highest ranking EOIs first and if there still is room to send more invites, then the next lower ranks based on EOI DOEs (Date of Effect)- earliest ones get the invitation first. Due to high demand (i.e. many applying for these occupations), some occupations may have a different "highest rank" (cut-off points as we call it). For instance, 2613 group is cutting off at 65 points and 2611 at 70 points. Moreover, due to high demand, not everyone gets invited even if they have 70 points- only those who filed the EOI earliest get invited while the rest have to wait for the next round. This bunch is known as the backlog pool. As of today, the last person to get invited (during the 09-Nov round) from your occupation (2611) with 70 points had their EOI DOE as 28-Jul. So the backlog pool consists of all applicants from 2611 between 29-Jul till date, but how big (i.e. the number of applicants) is unfortunately now known to us publicly, and hence nobody can make an accurate prediction about when one can get the invitation.

In the above table, I listed the dates when an EOI round was conducted, the EOI DOE of the last person invited on that date with 70 points, and further, based on current trends, a simple prediction (not accurate though) for future dates to show how the backlog will most likely move and when you may expect an invitation. For instance, this:


Round ... Cut-Off
--------------------------------------
20-Sep ... 14-Jun
04-Oct ... 04-Jul
18-Oct ... 18-Jul	(unconfirmed)


means on the day of 20-Sep round, all from 2611 occupation with 70 points and EOI DOEs of 14-Jun or earlier were invited, on 04-Oct, applicants with EOI DOE between 15-Jun to 04-Jul were invited, and so on... . With this historical data, and assuming that the backlog pool is evenly distributed, I further predicted how it will continue to move and close in towards your EOI DOE.


However, as of today, the situation has changed, they've reduced the number of invitations to be sent for the next 2 rounds at least. Backlog therefore won't move as per the above prediction and mostly only those with higher than 70 points will receive the invitation and less with 70 points, the backlog movement will be lesser than predicted, and your invitation will delay further. You should keep watching the monthly EOI threads on this forum (this for instance: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-189-eoi-invitations-november-2017-a-144.html*) and the *skillSelect page* to understand how close you are to receive the invitation.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi,

This may sound amatuer but I'd really appreciate a feedback.
I am applying under *Civil Engineering Professionals (2332)* category. In Skill Select it shows;
*Occupation Ceiling Value 2017-18* = 3296
*Invitations to date* = 314

What is my chance of receiving an invite for 65 or 70 points under 189 if I apply- say in Jan 2018?


----------



## boombaya (Nov 17, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> This may sound amatuer but I'd really appreciate a feedback.
> I am applying under *Civil Engineering Professionals (2332)* category. In Skill Select it shows;
> ...


The category is not under pro rata arrangement. Hence you should be able to get your invitation in the coming round after you submit your EOI.


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

KeeDa said:


> Quota for next 2 rounds has been announced and they've reduced the numbers significantly so add another month to the above estimate; and it will get pushed further ahead until they increase the quota again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally i understood what all this jazz means


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

boombaya said:


> The category is not under pro rata arrangement. Hence you should be able to get your invitation in the coming round after you submit your EOI.


With 65 or 70 ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

surajbokka said:


> Hi guys, a similar question
> 
> I submitted EOI with 65 points for ANZSCO - 263111(Computer and Network Engineer) on 07/11/2017
> 
> ...


2631 has moved as follows:

21-Jan, 13-Feb, 21-Feb, 26-Feb, 04-Mar

With reduced quota in November, the backlog situation must've worsened and hence even if the quota is increased for December rounds, don't expect much movement for 65 pointers in December. Track the January and February invitations & cut-offs closely on this forum to see how closer does it get to your DOE and estimate accordingly. Also remember that as the occupation ceilings are about to reach or towards the end of FY, the cut off generally increases and when the program restarts in July, it stays high for a month or two.


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks a ton for the explanation.

Regards,
Ruchi


----------



## siva26 (Mar 16, 2016)

70 points with ICT BA will take up to 3 to 4 months if EOI lodged last month or this month


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi,

Also, one more question please. Would the same table (Invitation round & cut-off dates) given above be applicable for Visa type 190. Rest all remains same:

Application Date - 23rd October with 70 points for 190 Visa type 

ANZSCO Code - 261111


----------



## jebinson (Oct 31, 2017)

It might sound very silly, I'm relatively new to this forum and PR process. Please help!

My occupation (3123) does not get many applications; Now, the invitations stand at 21/1000 till last round.
Do I need more than 70 to be invited or should 60 be sufficient to get invited in this round as there are less applicants?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jebinson said:


> It might sound very silly, I'm relatively new to this forum and PR process. Please help!
> 
> My occupation (3123) does not get many applications; Now, the invitations stand at 21/1000 till last round.
> Do I need more than 70 to be invited or should 60 be sufficient to get invited in this round as there are less applicants?


Before, non pro rata occupations got an invite for 60 points, now no. DIBP has reduced their quota drastically so not even 70 points give you a "next round" invite for non pro rata.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ruchi_grover77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, one more question please. Would the same table (Invitation round & cut-off dates) given above be applicable for Visa type 190. Rest all remains same:
> 
> ...


No. 190 invitation process is different and does not follow any specific schedule.


----------



## Ruchi_grover77 (Nov 8, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> No. 190 invitation process is different and does not follow any specific schedule.


Hi, Can you please tell me the process for 190. I have 70 points for this.
Also, do you have any update for 261111 as per yesterday;s round?

Thanks
Ruchi


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

*EOI 189-65 points, 190- 70 points for software engineer*

Hi,I have lodged with 65 points (189)
70 points NSW sponsorship 190.

Can any1 pls tell me on what basis sponsorship is given from NSWstate, what parameters do they consider?
Iam 32 year old, software engineer, with 10+ work exp

Pls share inputs pls


----------



## sandeepkallepu (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi folks,

I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 2613 on 04th Nov'17. Can anyone please throw me some light whether I could get an invite before May 2018.

Thanks in advance,
Sandeep


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sandeepkallepu said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 65 points for 2613 on 04th Nov'17. Can anyone please throw me some light whether I could get an invite before May 2018.
> 
> ...


I would suggest you follow this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...4562-189-eoi-invitations-december-2017-a.html

which is set up for people who are waiting for an invitation for a 189 invitation.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

spirecode said:


> Hi,I have lodged with 65 points (189)
> 70 points NSW sponsorship 190.
> 
> Can any1 pls tell me on what basis sponsorship is given from NSWstate, what parameters do they consider?
> ...


Nobody knows how they make their selections...


----------

